# Buying goods



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Yesterday I went out to buy a new mobile.. I looked at top of the range phones and even considered the new galaxy tablet phone at 4,500LE. I didn't buy anything in the first shop I went to because quite simply they told me I couldn't try a phone unless I was sure I was going to buy it. I told him.. I wouldn't buy a pair of shoes without trying so why would I spend 4500 without trying.

I went into an opticians to buy sunglasses at a cost of 1600 but they couldn't sell them to me because the girl did not know how to change the roll in the credit card machine. so I bought in another shop,

Tonight.

I took my maid to buy a notebook just one of the small ones around 2000le and every shop in the computer centre on Gamet el Dowel wanted to charge me the commission they are charged on my debit card. It worked out at 48le but on principal I wont pay it after all I didn't pay it on my grocery shopping, sunglasses, phone.

There is obviously a lot of computer sales for them to turn down my money.


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Yes I was in the apple shop @ City Center Mall. I just needed to buy a sound system for my Ipod. As I had shopping, clothes and an expensive vacum cleaner that I had purchased in Carrefour inside my trolley, I didn't want to leave the trolley outside the shop unattended, so I requested politely if I could just park my trolley inside the shop in a corner where it would not hassle anyone. This was denied - store policy. 
I then calmly proceed to explain them that I understood tha it was their policy, but since his shop had no customers, I had expensive stuff in my trolley that I didnt' want to leave unattended and I pretty much knew what I wanted to buy in his shop, therefore it was a simple case of a picking my item , paying my thousand pounds for it and seal the deal kind of quick exchange, perhaps they could make an exception and allow me to leave my trolley, guarded by the "security" guy inside their premises. 

Nope. Not possible. Store Policy. 

So I didnt get my sound system, they didn't get my money. Simply because one shop assistant with no grey matter.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Sonrisa said:


> So I didnt get my sound system, they didn't get my money. Simply because one shop assistant with no grey matter.


That shop assistant is probably just doing his/her job i.e. paid to do what they are told, not paid to use grey matter. 

But I do understand where you're coming from.

There is very little business sense in this country


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

I was in Radioshack in Maadi Carefour city centre - looking at a magnifying glass. I opened the package to see how good the magnification was. Security came up to me shouting "problem, problem" etc and told me to put it back. then pointed to counter, saying if I wanted to look inside i had to go to the crowded counter.

Needless to say i DIDNT buy and walked out.

now if he said - let me shop you or similar then maybe . . . . .


----------

